# Помогите с диагнозом



## Ivan_K (10 Май 2008)

Здравствуйте доктор, прошу вас помочь в нашей нелегкой проблеме. У моего отца это началось где-то в 12 лет, сейчас ему 51. Начинается все с частичной потери зрения "закрываются шторки", начинается страшная головная боль, сопровождающаяся сильной тошнотой и рвотой, зрение возвращается минут через 20. 

Головная боль и тошнота длится от 5(если потеря зрения больше не происходила) до 12 часов, порой до суток. Сигналом о том что начался этот "приступ" всегда является именно частичная потеря зрения. С 12 лет он обращался к кому только была возможность, но до сих пор никто даже диагноза не поставил... Эти приступы проходят в среднем где-то раза 3-4 в год, но бывают и намного чаще. Как вы думаете с чем это может быть связано, как с этим бороться! Очень жду вашего мнения об этом. Заранее спасибо.

Еще бал случай, когда "приступ" начался до того, как ему должны были сделать наркоз. После наркоза он прекратился. В нашем провинциальном городе за столько лет все только разводят руками и не ничего больше. Он ездил в Москву где-то в 80-х, там тоже никаких отклонений не нашли. Неужели это неизлечимо? Мы просто в отчаянии. (Еще бал случай, когда "приступ" начался до того, как ему должны были сделать наркоз. После наркоза он прекратился.) Для информации: церукал не помогает от тошноты; кетанал не помогает от головной боли, в общем ничего не помогает.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (10 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Помогите с диагнозом*

Ivan_K!. Я несколько смущен. Вы довольно четко и узнаваемо описали приступы классической мигрени с аурой.  В то же время трудно себе представить, что это не приходило в голову врачам, у которых лечился Ваш отец. Может быть  это диагноз ставили и потом отвергли?


----------



## Helen (11 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Помогите с диагнозом*



> Он ездил в Москву где-то в 80-х, там тоже никаких отклонений не нашли. Неужели это неизлечимо? Мы просто в отчаянии.



А никаких отклонений при мигрени в период вне приступа нет, диагноз и ставится на основании описания приступа, ауры, характера боли, "ничем не снимается", (кстати, притивомигренозные средства в начале приступа тоже не давали эффекта или они вообще не назначались?).

С возрастом приступы стали реже?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (12 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Помогите с диагнозом*

Абсолютно согласна с докторами, что с Ваших слов вырисывывается картина мигрени. Неужели никогда не ставили такой диагноз? 
кроме головной боли, что еще беспокоит? какие обследованияи препараты пробовали?


----------



## abelar (13 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Помогите с диагнозом*

....Это "классический случай" еще десятка патологий...
Разница лишь в том, что диагноз "мигрень" - в переводе на русский означает: " идите,товарищ, не мешайте работать...". А в остальных случаях - есть варианты побороться!aiwan


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (17 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Помогите с диагнозом*



abelar написал(а):


> ....Это "классический случай" еще десятка патологий...
> Разница лишь в том, что диагноз "мигрень" - в переводе на русский означает: " идите,товарищ, не мешайте работать...". А в остальных случаях - есть варианты побороться!aiwan


Не хотел комментировать, ждал информацию от пациента.Ее нет.
Комментирую.
Три специалиста высказали общее мнение о диагнозе. Удивление всех вызвало, что этот диагноз не ставили (а может ставили, но не было адекватного лечения). Нужна дополнительная информация от пациента. Наиболее вероятное дальнейшее развитие событий - подтверждение диагноза, рекомендации специалистов форума совместно с врачами пациента , например, суматриптанов. В результате этого окончательное подтверждение диагноза, пациент успокаивается (знает чем купировать  приступ и знает, что для жизни заболевание не предствляет опасности).
Но тут приходите Вы, весь в белом. И "успокаиваете" насчет десятка патологий. Каких правда неизвестно. Но уж наверно опасных. Рассказываете, что с точки зрения русского языка означает мигрень. То есть как бы смешно об этом говорить. У какого русского голова не болит? Ну, а в оставшейся десятке патологий "есть варианты побороться".
Но создается у больного впечатление, что и борьба и варианты могут быть разными.
Пациент сообщений не присылает. Может быть боиться Вашего более подробного анализа?


----------



## Helen (19 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Помогите с диагнозом*



> В результате этого окончательное подтверждение диагноза, пациент успокаивается (знает чем купировать приступ и знает, что для жизни заболевание не предствляет опасности).



Согласна! Это как раз то, чего не хватает многим нашим врачам, особенно врачам первичного контакта (поликлиники), что действительно заставляет больного метаться по другим инстанциям, копить собственные умозаключения по поводу своего состояния, порой вплоть до серьезных нарушений со стороны психики. Ведь никто не знает о его представлении о своей болезни (если попробовать однажды расспросить, то будет очень  много удивлений). И одна из задач форума - именно эта сторона вопроса.


----------



## abelar (31 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Помогите с диагнозом*



Тимур Гусейнов написал(а):


> Но тут приходите Вы, весь в белом.


...Я просто хотел как лучше....:blush200:
По-моему я последний из МТ, кто носит белый халат....Не поспеваю за модой...


----------

